# need help!



## melinda413 (May 4, 2007)

THis may be kind of long so I apologize ahead of time!I have IBS and it seems to be alternating currently between C and D. I had to go off Zelnorm for obvious reasons and immediately after right around my period I had a week and a half of the most intense pain. The bloating and gas that i had litereally made me stay home from work because I was in so much pain! This was caused by going off of the Zelnorm, stress from moving and not realizing what I could and could not eat since the Zelnorm allowed me to eat anything. It took me another week after the attacks to stabilize and not be in pain. The point of this is that I am going on vacation to Disney world







with my brother and his family in 3 weeks, and it will be immediately after my period. I am terrified that I will be in that pain again and will not even be able to go! I have read about people taking their birth control straight through so that they do not get thier period's. Can I have some advice on this?







Currently I have a crappy Dr. who does not take my IBS seriously and gave up on me when the Zelnorm went off the market, so I can't ask him. ANd i don't really have a gyno, i just go to the Planned Parenthood in town. I am planning on trying to get on the BC pills that make you only have a period every 3 months but that can't happen for a few months.Also if anyone wants to give any advice onhow NOT to have an attack while at Disney I would love it.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

As far as I know it is perfectly safe and fine to take your pills so that you dont get a period. Basically what you do is skip the last week of pills (week 4, the sugar pills) and start taking a new month right away (or if you have the three week kind dont stop for that week at the end). I know people who have done it for months and there is no evidence as far as I am aware that its bad for you.You are probably right in assuming that your pain was from going off zelnorm and stress, I wouldnt worry to much about experiencing it again, it was probably a coincidence that you had yuor period at that point.As for avoiding attacks, stick with safe foods, Im sorry I dont know what meds I could recommend for alternating IBS, for the D I would recommend Immodium, but that could cause C. Im sure someone around here can give you some advice on that. Other then that, peppermint always helps me with pain, though if you have heartburn you may want to avoid it.Hope that helps a bit


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I know what it's like trying to plan a vacation and worrying about an ibs flare-up. You might try some diet changes over the next few weeks, try to avoid anything that may cause a flareup. Do this on your vacation as well. Be prepared just in case, carry some immodium with you and some extra clothes as well. For pain you might try some of Heather's peppermint pills they work quite well. Above all, have a great time.


----------



## melinda413 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I will give it a try to see how my body reacts to it, I hope at least not negativley since it is right before Disney. I'm hoping to find some foods there that I can eat without causing an attack so that I can have fun and enjoy myself without all the worry. Fot those of you who have done the skipping your period thing, do you remember if it affected you in a bad way the first time? Just curious!


----------

